# She says NO! But, her body says YES!!



## Iwant2know (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello,

My wife and I have been married for 24 years with a 22, 18 and 16 year old and we have a very strong marriage. We are both in love have the same goals for our marriage. We are both considered to be attractive and have a very healthy sex life. Now, to the point...Within the last year we have experimented in the bedroom like never before. Including the buying and use of many different sex toys which we have enjoyed tremendously. 

However, one toy that is not sold as a sex toy is used 95% of the time is a Wahl 7 in 1 massager which rivals the Hitachi Wonder Wand (see for yourself). Trying to get to the point....Well, the point is when she is using it, she likes for me to massage her perineum which is commonly called the "taint area." This started about a year ago and neither of us new how intense this area of her body was. Well, in massaging this area she was moaning and exhaling with much pleasure while using the massager as well. 

Well, honeslty during our first times using it really turned me own as well and my hands started wandering in this area in which I went a little lower than she felt comfortable with. It was like she was okay with it as long as she was caught up in the ectasy of it all. Please note that we had one anal sex experience in which I acted like a cave man and did not know the property technique and preparation and it did not go well for either of us about 15 years ago and we basically checked it off the list and neither of us have mentioned, desired or even talked about it since. 

Well, these recent exhibitions have my wheels turning and wanting to experiment with this some more and I let her know how enjoyable it can be when going about it the right way for couples that are love, respect and are patient with one another. I care much about her feelings and am not into domination or pain and she is not either of course. Just like most of society, she sees it as an exit, dirty and taboo to even try to venture there again. 

Well, when we are in the bedroom during our foreplay with the massager my fingers are everywhere with her permission. When I say everywhere, I mean on the "taint area" and around her anus, but hardly ever on the anus by design of course. However, I have touched it before by accident (seriously). Well, during our foreplay time it is almost like we are in a tug of war between her beliefs of the anus being taboo, nasty, etc. and wonderful pleasure between a loving couple. One minute she is saying "don't stop" or "keep doing that" and other times she will say "too low" or "don't touch my butthole" even when she was receiving pleasure there during that very same session just moments before. And before you say it, yes we have discussed this outside of the bedroom. I have even sent her many links to help educate her in the pleasures of this area. I did apply a lot of pressure to pursue anal play/sex about six months ago and she shot it down everytime which left me frustrated, however I respected her wishes and backed-off. However, it seems that her body says YES and she says NO! This has been going on for over a year now. What should I do? Say? Thanks ahead for your thoughts and guidance.


----------

